# flaxseed oil/breastfeeding???



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

Flaxseed oil and breastfeeding
I did some searching on the threads to see if I could come up with an answer myself but...no.

I baught some Organic Flaxseed Oil Softgels. Each softgel contains 1000mg of flaxseed oil. The dose is to take one softgels two times daily= 200mg a day. The ingredients are: Flaxseed Oil, Gelatin, Glycerin. On the label it says to consult a doctor if you are pregnant or nursing or if you have any medical conditions.

Now this has me thinking... I nurse my 14mo and might also be pregnant or will be soon anyway. Everything I read on the threads mentions how wonderful flaxseeds and flaxseed oil are in everyones diet.

Soooo, why should I consult a doctor before taking it???

Is there something I should know? Can it be harmful if I take too much? Can I give dd flaxseeds in her oatmeal AND take 2000mg daily myself even though I breastfeed her?


----------



## SquirelNutkin (Mar 4, 2002)

Alright,
I am not a doctor or have any medical training, so take that with a grain of salt.

Heres My Opinion-

I find that a lot of herbal teas and nutritional supplements have that warnign on them- probly to ensure that they are off the hook if something might happen. Perhaps there is something in FDA regulations that require it.

Flaxseed would be great for to take pregnant and nursing, or give to your toddler is somekind of shake/ cocktail.
Flaxseed has natual DHA which you can also find in fish and algea and breastmilk. It is the building blocks of the brain. SO the more your milk has, the better it is.

But, a phone call into your doctor might reasure you mind.

b


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

How about just eating flax seeds rather than taking the oil (which is expensive and goes rancid very quickly) plus eating the seeds it is less likely to take too much.

I keep a coffee grinder on my counter and every morning, grind up flax seeds and add them to hot or cold cereal. You can also put them in smoothies, sprinkle them over rice and add them to baked goods. One reason they are especially good while pregnant and nursing is that they contain omega-3 essential fatty acids which are important for brain and nervous system development in your baby. I also recommend that kids eat the ground flax seeds as their brains are still developing.

Note: if you eat whole flax seeds rather than ground, they just pass right thru you and you don't get the nutrition.


----------



## Qtopia (Dec 24, 2002)

i gave up taking dha/ flax supplements (soooo expensive-- cheapest i ever found was $14 for 30 100mg capsules- ouch!) and am just eating flax seeds now (MUCH CHEAPER!), usually ground up in a smoothie.

but i don't know about the 'dosage' of flax seeds. i'm bfing, too, and i usually grind about 1-2 tbsps for a smoothie.


----------



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

Wow, I had no clue of how expensive Flaxseed Oil could be.

When I baught the Flaxseed Oil Softgels I didn't even know what they were good for. All I could remember is that someone had mentioned "flaxseeds" here on one of the threads and they recommended them for a healthy diet. So I happen to find them for about $16 for 200 softgels containing 1000mg each. When I saw the price I thaught maybe THAT was expensive but I baught them anyway. I said, what the heck I'll compare prices later.

OUCH!!! is right $14 for 30 capsules... "yights" Now I know why everyone kept saying that they are expensive.

Now I have a little less than 200 softgels to go. Dh will be taking some also. Does anyone know how fast they can go rancid.? Are they harmful if we happen to take them rancid and how can you tell if they are, anyway?

Still wondering if 2000mg + baby taking her portion can be dangerous while breastfeeding? How much is too much and what will happen in case we over do it?

"I know, I asked too many questions... sorry. But please answer them anyway."
















Thanks.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

sorry to scare you - I was talking about the bottles of flax oil that you use in salad dressing, etc. not the capsules. Those are made to last longer. There should be an expiration date on them or you could ask your natural foods store.

I am not sure of the dosage while nursing - high amounts are not recommend during pregnancy because of laxitive affects - don't know if has any effect on baby though I know the fatty acids are beneficial for infants.


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

1) It is completely safe to take flax supplements while nursing/pregnant from what I've read, & I've read a lot on the topic.

2)Flax Oil, or any oil in capsules, is much more expensive because it requires more processing & you pay for the cost of getting it in the capsules. Plus, capsules are often not refridgerated at stores or by consumers, increasing chances of rancidity. Eating rancid oils are worse than not eating the oils, they are not healthy for us, but many processed foods contain rancid oils. In fact, the processing involved in commercial vegetable oils actually includes letting the oil go rancid, then bleaching it to get rid of smell/taste. That's why they are so bland & it can be harder to tell that they are rancid. If you want to know whether your oil in capsules is rancid, bite or cut one open & taste the oil. If it is not rancid, I would highly recommend storing the rest in the fridge instead of at room temp.

If you want the oil instead of or in addition to the seeds, then I would go for the liquid. It will run you less money than the caps. Plus the recommended dosage is 3-5 tablespoons, & it takes a lot of caps to hold that much oil. For those who don't like the flavor, you can mix in juice or smoothies, add to foods AFTER cooking like soups, stir fry, etc. It also makes a great vinegarette with balsamic vinegar







Now I'm hungry, gotta go eat









But if you want lots of well-researched info on oils, check out Fats That Heal, Fats That Kill by Udo Erasmus.


----------



## OneTrickPony (Feb 12, 2002)

And speaking of Udo, you can buy "Udo's Choice" oil which is a mix of many beneficial oils. Good for mood, good for health. Good in a smoothie, good on toast. I kind of like the flavour, so I just eat it from a spoon! DD gets a bit too, when I remember!


----------



## SquirelNutkin (Mar 4, 2002)

I bet Dr Weil's site has even more info.
Dont ahve time to do a search on it though,

http://www.drweil.com/app/cda/drw_cda.html.

Sams or Costco might have the capsules cheaper.

good luck


----------

